# Projecting The Vietnam Memorial Wall



## elliot47 (Feb 6, 2013)

My theatre is currently working on a play called "A Piece of My Heart" about Vietnam. During the last scene we are looking to project the image of a bunch of names on the cyc to look like the Vietnam Memorial in Washington DC. Does anyone know of a place where I can find a graphic like this? I've googled it and even considered typing up my own (however that is a last resort...) Thanks for your help.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 7, 2013)

Try these for royalty free stuff:
Vietnam Memorial Wall Stock Photos, Vietnam Memorial Wall Stock Photography, Vietnam Memorial Wall Stock Images : Shutterstock.com
Artbeats - Vietnam Memorial Footage


----------



## metti (Feb 7, 2013)

I doing something similar as part of a show I am designing currently. I needed more granular animation control of the text when transitioning in and out of the content and I couldn't find stock that did exactly what I needed so I ended up using Red Giant Text Anarchy in After Effects to produce that sort of organized text column look without spending forever actually painstakingly laying out all the formatting. I still had to have my assistant type up a list of names using a random name generator but TA helped speed up the formatting process immensely.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 7, 2013)

The high school I occasionally work at just did that show a few months ago with rear projected imagery through the whole thing. I'll see if I can find out where they got their photos.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 7, 2013)

Just heard back from the teacher and apparently the photography class created all the images used in the show. I'm guessing they would be happy to let you use their images... but nothing definite yet. Hopefully they didn't delete them. I remember several really powerful images.


----------



## elliot47 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Gaff. I really appreciate it. But now this has become the least of my problems. Our house projector won't work for this show. Its not a wide enough lens. This has left me with whatever projectors I can muster up around the high school. They have various wide lensed projectors but they are all crappy "conference room quality" and are not meant to be used in a theatre application. However the school does have 1 projector that I believe will work. It's just a matter of figuring out who has it and convincing them to let us use it for a week or two. Although if the images do become available I would still appreciate them. I would just have to deal with a smaller "wall" than I imagined.


----------

